# best software for mk3 vr6 turbo?



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

ive searched and searched and i havent found a thread for this. if there is i thread for it can you please post the link.

so im wondering what the best software would be for my mk3 vr6 turbo. it has a garret 60-1 and im going with 630cc injectors. ive seen threads of people making over 500hp with this setup
i currently have c2's 42# file with 42# injectors but im looking for more power.

in my tune i want 2step/launch control included. mainly want it for the fun of the loud bang and shooting flames. :laugh:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

If by best software you mean ONLY software, then you have two choices: C2 and United Motorsports. 2step and launch control are not available options.


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

B4S said:


> If by best software you mean ONLY software, then you have two choices: C2 and United Motorsports. 2step and launch control are not available options.


yeah i mean only software. and c2 does include a launch control in their dual map file. but c2 is already $100 more that um without the 2step included


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Well then, there's your answer, lol.


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

B4S said:


> Well then, there's your answer, lol.


Ha well thanks. I wasn't sure if there was anything else out there.


----------



## MD vdub (May 27, 2011)

You can go with a lugatronic stand alone

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

FMU


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

tkerb92 said:


> and c2 does include a launch control in their dual map file.


I think that only applies to MK4 VRT software which is much different then the standard OBD mk3's run. I've never seen a single person here that has launch control in their MK3 VRt. I have the highest stage C2 chip & i think it would've been included.


I've heard some people using Unitronics btw


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't go with C2. go with UM. Jeff used to work for C2 and now he owns UM. C2 is garbage now. they can't solve any issues.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

kevinescobar15 said:


> Don't go with C2. go with UM. Jeff used to work for C2 and now he owns UM. C2 is garbage now. they can't solve any issues.


That doesnt make C2s VRT software garbage


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I've heard some people using Unitronics btw


Their Mk4 Vr software is great, nothing for Mk3's though.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> That doesnt make C2s VRT software garbage


True that :wave:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm very happy with my C2 software. Hasn't given me any problems at all. a/f's are on point & idles perfectly.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

kevinescobar15 said:


> Don't go with C2. go with UM. Jeff used to work for C2 and now he owns UM. C2 is garbage now. they can't solve any issues.


----------



## guy022077 (Feb 25, 2004)

I have c2 it was ok all of the time but every time the rpms drop fast the car would conk out, if I downshifted to a stop the car was fine.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

C2 IS GARBAGE im running it in my vrt and it has no limiter and hits fuel cut and i cant race my care due to there software mistake but they want me to send it back pay them 50$ for the new stuff even though i paid 600$ for the highest possible chip u can get.


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

fuel cut with c2 sucks, catches me off guard in 1st gear once in awhile. almost put my face through the dash everytime


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

JoHnsVrT said:


> C2 IS GARBAGE im running it in my vrt and it has no limiter and hits fuel cut and i cant race my care due to there software mistake but they want me to send it back pay them 50$ for the new stuff even though i paid 600$ for the highest possible chip u can get.


what rpm is fuel cut ? mine gets to around 7500rpm is that the fuel cut ?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

JoHnsVrT said:


> C2 IS GARBAGE im running it in my vrt and it has no limiter and hits fuel cut and i cant race my care due to there software mistake but they want me to send it back pay them 50$ for the new stuff even though i paid 600$ for the highest possible chip u can get.


ohhh, really are they charging 50$ to help you sort out your problem? So its rather better to scream on Vortex that C2 is garbage, than pay 50$ and have your car up and running like it should ?


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

what kind of power have you guys made on your c2 software? i seen a build with the 630cc promaf making over 500hp. thats kinda what im aiming for since im already over 420


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> ohhh, really are they charging 50$ to help you sort out your problem? So its rather better to scream on Vortex that C2 is garbage, than pay 50$ and have your car up and running like it should ?


why pay them again when the problem is with the software they made and sold? 

when I pay X amount of money to a company and the product if defective or missing pieces I expect a replacement or for them to correct it...


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

tkerb92 said:


> what kind of power have you guys made on your c2 software? i seen a build with the 630cc promaf making over 500hp. thats kinda what im aiming for since im already over 420


Highest Ive seen on 12v C2 setup is 507whp on pump and 577whp with water/methanol. At around 28-29 psi with a GT35R.
475whp @ 20 psi with E85 / GT35R


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

JoHnsVrT said:


> C2 IS GARBAGE. Im running it in my vrt, it has no limiter, hits fuel cut and i cant race my care due to *their* software mistake*.* *T*hey want me to send it back pay them 50$ for the new stuff even though i paid 600$ for the highest possible chip u can get.


Fixed


I run the same chip as you and mine is 3 yrs old. I've never had any of the issues you speak of. Have you ruled out other problems first? Where is your FPR set at? What type of setup do you have? I would hate to bad mouth a company only to find out it's not the chip. I don't agree on the $50 payment...as a consumer. As a company, it would loose money checking every ECU...for free....only to find out there's nothing wrong with most of them. It would tie up other orders. Not taking any sides, i'm just being honest. Hope you get it sorted. :thumbup:


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Highest Ive seen on 12v C2 setup is 507whp on pump and 577whp with water/methanol. At around 28-29 psi with a GT35R.
> 475whp @ 20 psi with E85 / GT35R


I would be very sastisfied with these numbers. I'm also doing water meth so I'm Hopeing to see around 540 with my 60-1. Not that I would be driving it around all the time with that amount of boost but one dyno with those numbers would be awesome to see


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> I run the same chip as you and mine is 3 yrs old. I've never had any of the issues you speak of. Have you ruled out other problems first? Where is your FPR set at? What type of setup do you have? I would hate to bad mouth a company only to find out it's not the chip. I don't agree on the $50 payment...as a consumer. As a company, it would loose money checking every ECU...for free....only to find out there's nothing wrong with most of them. It would tie up other orders. Not taking any sides, i'm just being honest. Hope you get it sorted. :thumbup:


C2 did right by me. I would have went UM but they are way more expensive to upgrade. I could not get a reflashed from my current Atwood 1.33 chip... C2 will just charge you the difference to reburn the chip down the line as you upgrade. UM you pay for a whole new chip everytime upgrade at full price and won't warranty/support a used chip if you pick one up or sell second hand...

Hear it's better though... For staging down the line I would just grip up a Stand alone as be done with it... So c2 for now.


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the differences between a gt35 and a garett 60-1 with the exhaust side being .82 af


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

MRosier said:


> fuel cut with c2 sucks, catches me off guard in 1st gear once in awhile. almost put my face through the dash everytime


 Hate that too, thats why first sucks and I dont boost in it anymore.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

masterqaz said:


> Hate that too, thats why first sucks and I dont boost in it anymore.


whats this all about? My c2 chip doesn't do this? Does the new one?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

tkerb92 said:


> Does anyone know the differences between a gt35 and a garett 60-1 with the exhaust side being .82 af


1 turbo will still make power at 35+psi and 1 turbo will stop making power at 25ish psi


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

is there any thread that shows the factual differences between the UM software and C2's current stuff? Dyno results?


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> 1 turbo will still make power at 35+psi and 1 turbo will stop making power at 25ish psi


My guess is the 60-1 stops around 25ish right haha


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

tkerb92 said:


> I would be very sastisfied with these numbers. I'm also doing water meth so I'm Hopeing to see around 540 with my 60-1. Not that I would be driving it around all the time with that amount of boost but one dyno with those numbers would be awesome to see


540 is real respectable, im building a built bottom end now. I'm from Allentown btw. I bet its out of control fun and sounds killer. I can't wait to get away from 6 lbs, its a tease. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> 540 is real respectable, im building a built bottom end now. I'm from Allentown btw. I bet its out of control fun and sounds killer. I can't wait to get away from 6 lbs, its a tease. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


Haha yeah I was on 6lbs for a while on 42# software and the. Went to 16lbs. Now Im building a bottem end and going meth injection and will be driving with about 20lbs on the 630cc software.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

i was thinking about doing that... but i dont have the money for the injectors yet. Were you using green tops or green giants?

your making 540 with just a spacer?


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

Green tops. Head spacer IE rods and water meth to help out with the pistons since I don't wanna buy them since I want to bore it out next winter anyways


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

i had a spacer in mine... motor turned out to have a bad bearing, got ripped off on the engine I bought. So i just bought another low mileage complete one at a local wrecker. My original one I over boosted and popped is getting bored out as soon as I can get it over to Napa Electrical in Easton. Not every machine shop can do it, they need some special stuff because of the angle.

So I wound up selling the spacer once I got my pistons. That's a lot of power dude, does it just spin tires all the way to 4th gear?


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

When I was at 410hp on the 42# set up it would spin through third easy. 205/45/16's on 9.5 inch wide wheels kinda helped


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

with LSD? that awesome... so back to software, you on c2? the new stuff better than the old? getting my chip friday i can't wait for it to get here. im on a 2006 atwood file (i assume c2)


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> with LSD? that awesome... so back to software, you on c2? the new stuff better than the old? getting my chip friday i can't wait for it to get here. im on a 2006 atwood file (i assume c2)


Yeah I'm getting a LSD tomorrow. 
Idk if there is any difference in new or old. I'm just upgrading my file from 42# to 60#


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

well its hard to not badmouth when ive spoken to them directly and my car has no rev limit and hit fuel cut in every gear due to spinning so its like i have a useless car and i have to pay them to fix there mistake? Ive switched out chips with my buddy and wa la my car is fixed. So basically if you are a hardcore drag racer and go out twice a week to the track and i cant even do a burnout because my car hits fuel cut due to no rev limit and I really dont want to pay 50$ for their mistake i already dropped 600$ on it to begin with. The funny part is this chip claims a 7400 rev limiter but my car is going past that and falling on its face every gear. I hope to get it sorted out.


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

JoHnsVrT said:


> well its hard to not badmouth when ive spoken to them directly and my car has no rev limit and hit fuel cut in every gear due to spinning so its like i have a useless car and i have to pay them to fix there mistake? Ive switched out chips with my buddy and wa la my car is fixed. So basically if you are a hardcore drag racer and go out twice a week to the track and i cant even do a burnout because my car hits fuel cut due to no rev limit and I really dont want to pay 50$ for their mistake i already dropped 600$ on it to begin with. The funny part is this chip claims a 7400 rev limiter but my car is going past that and falling on its face every gear. I hope to get it sorted out.


I'd be kinda bummed out too. Seems like a ****ty situation. Especially since you swapped chips and know it's you chip that is the issue. Hopefully you get it worked out though.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

Big difference in software from older c2 software I had to the stacked new software. I can do burn outs just fine with my car. So new c2 software has no rev limiter? Im very happy with my chip for what I paid. 

If I had to pay 300 then 400 for stage 2 then another 600 for stage 3 Ide be more bummed out. Instead it's another 100 for stage 2 then another 200 for stage 3. So it's 300 to upgrade through the stages and 1000 from the other. 

For that price a stand alone makes more sense so I'm happy with my c2 choice, even if it's not the "best" I'm happy with it.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

JoHnsVrT said:


> well its hard to not badmouth when ive spoken to them directly and my car has no rev limit and hit fuel cut in every gear due to spinning so its like i have a useless car and i have to pay them to fix there mistake? Ive switched out chips with my buddy and wa la my car is fixed. So basically if you are a hardcore drag racer and go out twice a week to the track and i cant even do a burnout because my car hits fuel cut due to no rev limit and I really dont want to pay 50$ for their mistake i already dropped 600$ on it to begin with. The funny part is this chip claims a 7400 rev limiter but my car is going past that and falling on its face every gear. I hope to get it sorted out.


 
I would assume if your car is going past 7400 you would have a legit warranty claim to get it fixed. Anyone's c2 stuff doing the same thing? I don't take my car that high...


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

tkerb92 said:


> Yeah I'm getting a LSD tomorrow.
> Idk if there is any difference in new or old. I'm just upgrading my file from 42# to 60#


 LSD is a must


----------

